# Maineville Ohio morels found 4/18



## Trenton (Apr 23, 2019)

I hope the weekend string of lower temps didn’t hinder growth. Still have my Middletown go to spot to check this Thursday, during rain according to the weather outlook. Will post my findings.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Well, seeing as how the majority of the finds are still happening well south of the I-70 line, I guess I shouldn't get too exercised about not getting out to hunt here in NE OH! I have a lot of work around here to catch up on, and more rain is bearing down on us!


----------

